
“Nobody at Tesla has ever seen rain before.” - btown
https://twitter.com/snazzyq/status/1109250289704427520
======
Latteland
The s has a lip around the door so rainfall doesn't go into the trunk. It
seems stupid they dropped that on the 3.

------
WWLink
My Cadillac has a similar issue. It's also a known problem with certain
volkswagens:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkSuyXnCSO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkSuyXnCSO4)

------
omarforgotpwd
I have a Model 3. Not a serious problem. I have seen a few drops of water fall
into the trunk once, but only when parked on a slope. If the car is relatively
flat the water will fall to the side. Also, you can access the trunk from the
back seat if you really don’t want to get water inside.

